#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Iemand een idee voor Hollywood thema?

## NielsO

Een klant (lees: hockeyclub) van ons is op het onzalige idee gekomen een weekend te organiseren met het thema Hollywood.

Zelf hebben we al even zitten brainstormen en kwamen niet verder dan wat glitterbollen (waar de locatie te laag voor is <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle> ), gouden en zilveren confettie en een speciale outfit voor de DJ's (staan we weer in een of ander debiel, veel te warm en stinkend pak <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle> ).

Is er toevallig iemand die nog wat leuks weet om te doen?

Groet,

Niels

Ach... we hebben wel grotere zalen leeg gedraaid!

----------


## Mark

Filmposters ophangen? Of stukjes film projecteren als je meer tijd hebt bijv. trailers van videobanden kopieren...

Is het wat? Zo niet dan niet...

Mark

----------


## Rob

Een filmprojector waarop een typische holywoodse film op de achtergrond gedraaid wordt dus z`n schwarznegger film ofzo. ( veel actie )

het is wel de bedoeling dat het op de achtergrond komt en dat je er geen geluid bij de film doet en op een doek achter de dj.

Heel groot hollywood spandoek op de achtergrond.

voor buiten zo`n skyflower effect zie je in hollywood ook veel.

of dit effect als twee WITTE moonflowers aan beide kanten van je installatie naar het plafond gericht.

Een rode loper voor het discomeubel uit.

inderdaad veel glitters.

als ik weer wat weet dan plaats ik het wel

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## Rob

shit twee seconden voor

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## -Bart-

* podium maken met flinke fan erin.
kan je rokjes omhoog blazen a la Marilyn Monroe <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


B.Sliggers

----------


## movinghead

Zet de letter zoals die ook in hollywood op dat bergie staan... voor in de tuin.... op het dak..... of bij de DJ...
PLaats wat par-36 zwaenkspotjes bij de voordeur... helemaal omhoog richten... die je over de gevel laat schijnen...
Heb je het effect van die sky-craper dingen.... in het klein.... en in het goedkoop....

Hang filmblikken op... koop van dat filmlint...

-----In het leven willen we leven zien, in het leven theater-----
                 -----Jules Renard-----

----------


## ludwig

Silliconen.Coke.Daar heb je geen hoogte voor nodig en past prima in het thema....

----------


## embie

wat wij reeds gedaan hebben: is ventilators met glitterdoeken bij de ingang en bij de dj.
heel knap! dit werd uitbelicht met par 64 floorspots! vooral goud en zilver is knap! en een elvis pak gehuurd, voor een acteur van de plaatselijke toneelgroep. kostte niet veel, maar wel knap!

----------


## ludwig

Elvis = Memphis, Niet Hollywood my dear...

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat: Een filmprojector waarop een typische holywoodse film op de achtergrond gedraaid wordt dus z`n schwarznegger film ofzo. ( veel actie )



Hallo zeg, bij hollywood denk ik aan "James Dean", "Merilyn Monroe", "Judy Garland", "Humphrey Bogart", "Greta Garbo" en ga zo maar door. Maar zeker GEEN Schwarzenegger. <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik zou voor de zekerheid maar vragen aan de organisatoren in wat voor stijl ze de avond in gedachten hadden. Een "romantische" hollywood avond? Dan zeker posters van de sterren die ik zojuist opnoem. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> i.d.d. veel spiegelballetjes, slijpnummers als "As time goed by" (uit "Cassablanca") en muziek van Frank Sinatra, Glenn Miller, Rodgers & Hammerstein, etc.

Is het echter een avond voor de jeugd, tsja, dan maar Arnold Slappe-nigger en Sylvester Stallone. <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

In ieder geval suc-6, ennuhhhh...  laat effe weten hoe het feest geweest is na afloop!

Greetzzz...

John <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Vrees het leeftijds verschil John...........

Maar idd. FX voor buiten zijn wel leuk en in de hollywood trend.
Als je dit echt goed aan wilt pakken kom je niet weg met een par36 pin-zwenk spotje.
Groter kost al snel veel geld.
En het is waarschijnlijk alleen maar een blik vanger bij de binnenkomende mensen en dat was het dan!
Ik zou me meer focusen op het geheel binnen.
Wat doet je opdrachtgever qwa aankleding?


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## musicjohn

Ja hé, we worden oud....  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz...

John <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## NielsO

Alvast bedankt voor jullie berichten!

Even mijn reacties op volgorde van de postings:
- Posters lijkt me leuk, even langs de Expo dan maar?
- Skyflower hadden we al voorgesteld maar het zijn besloten feesten en de org. is bang voor te veel aanloop van buitenaf.
- Witte flowers omhoog aan de zijkant van de show doen we altijd al..
- Een podium met vantilator is het te laag voor.
- Er komt al groot Hollywood op een heuveltje achter de velden.
- Silliconen en coke -&gt; vorige boeking was onze champagne lauw, er zatten _weer_ gele M&M's in het bad en belandde een van onze medewerkers na het gebruik van de door de organisatie verstrekte xtc (contractueel vastgelegd!) in een tent waar hij de volgende ochtend flink spijt van kreeg  (<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
- Qua muziekkeuze zitten we toch vast aan het populaire genre want het is een toernooi voor teams tot 18 jaar.
- Wat de opdrachtgever betreffende de aankleding zelf al in gedachte heeft is nog niet echt duidelijk.

Uiteraard zal ik begin Juni een verslagje posten en de foto's zullen vermoedelijk ook wel op onze site komen.

Als iemand nog een idee heeft hou ik me aanbevolen!

Groetjes,

Niels

Ach... we hebben wel grotere zalen leeg gedraaid!

----------


## Mark

Drank en XTC tijdens het werk? Als ik bedrijf was en ik zag dat medewerkers dat tijdens werktijd gebruikten dan hadden ze toch echt wel een probleem.

Je bent met dure apparatuur op stap (neem ik aan). Ik drink trouwens zo ie zo geen alcohol tijdens het werk. Kun je niet maken naar je klanten toe. En er moet altijd opgeruimd worden en naar huis gereden. In dit geval misschien niet maar ik vind het een vaag verhaal...

Mark

----------


## djdabounce

Misschien voor buiten:
1 of 2 skybeams?

s'Avonds zijn ze mooier.

----------


## Mark

Als je 2 postings terug leest zie je dat hij dat niet wilt... om een bepaalde reden. (vanaf deze 3 postings terug)

Mark

----------


## djdabounce

Ok sorry niet gezien.

s'Avonds zijn ze mooier.

----------


## Niek...

Kwam dit nog tegen:





> citaat: Razend populair!! Dat zijn de brandvrije streamers van Magic Effects! De streamers zijn geheel vervaardigd uit brandvrij tissue papier en zijn verkrijgbaar in de lengtes 5 en 10 meter. De streamers wekken het effect van een vuurwerkuitspatting! Geheel ongevaarlijk! Het ideale special effect, zowel voor binnen als voor buiten



Check www.magiceffects.com

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## NielsO

Mark,

Niet alles al te serieus nemen hoor!
Of ga je me zo vertellen dat ik ook al niet meer mag zeuren als mijn kleedkamer niet is voorzien van een licht blauw interieur (anders krijg ik hoofdpijn), een hemelbed (ga ik lekker toch niet op liggen, maar gaat om het idee) make-up tafel met maximaal acht lampjes (meer is zo ordi), twee poedermutsen (stel dat er een niet bevalt) en een prive kok (hij moet wel kogelvis kunnen bereiden hoor!) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groetjes,

Niels

Ach... we hebben wel grotere zalen leeg gedraaid!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Kwam dit nog tegen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Kan je ook bij ons huren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Kabuki heet het................
Magiceffects is de importeur en het domein www.kabuki.nl is van ons.........hehe <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mail me maar als je intresse hebt, maak wel ff een mooi introductie prijsje!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Mark

Je moet zelf weten wat je met je eigen drive-in doet Niels...

Ik heb gewoon mijn standpunt t.a.v. drank en drugs gebruik tijdens werk gegeven. Ik zou het zelf niet leuken als de timmerman een krat bier mee had voor tussen de middag.

Maar daarover verschillen wij misschien van mening, dus laten we het er maar niet over hebben. Is volgens mij in een andere topic al ter sprake gekomen.

Mark

----------


## level01

rukken tijdens werk o

----------


## level01

rukken tijdens werk o

----------


## WJ

hallo, daar word je niet dronken, high, stoned of opgepept van. hoogstens wordt je moe!

"duz-da-waz-zut-ma-wee  -  to-du-fol-gun-du-x"

----------

